#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-11
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> interesting news from telstraclear, "no demand" for high-speed broadband in wellington & christchurch
<ibeardslee> they are having a cry over not getting any ufb project contracts
<ajmitch> it would cut into their margins a bit, when it eventually gets rolled out
<ibeardslee> plenty of demand for it, just that they can't be arsed peering properly
<ajmitch> I wonder if there'll be any way we can keep an eye on UFB progress around the country
<ibeardslee> but the reality is that it is still at the chicken and egg stage
<ajmitch> right, which is why the government is saying they want to fund the rollout, to get some of that going
 * ibeardslee looks forward to the day when free national data is the norm (again)
<ajmitch> it'd be nice
<ajmitch> do you know if any peering requirements are built into the UFB project?
<ajmitch> or if it'll remain with the big players screwing everyone else?
<ibeardslee> I don't know either way .. do you want the optimistic or pessimistic opinion?
<ajmitch> the pessimistic one is probably more likely :)
<ibeardslee> yeah :(
<Atamira> good morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> Chilly morning.
<ajmitch> slightly
<ibeardslee> better than it was yesterday though
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-12
<ajmitch> finally, we see some snow
<ojwb> the wellington weather is probably best described as "changeable" currently
<ojwb> bright sunshine and violent rain in quick succession
<ojwb> oh and gusty
<ajmitch> we've had that today
<ajmitch> not so windy though
<ojwb> in rarely not windy here
<ajmitch> I doubt that the snow will settle here, but it's nice to finally see it :)
<ojwb> i've seen it from the house here already
<ajmitch> that's because wellington is a cold place, we've been having nice weather in dunedin up until today
<ojwb> i think it's more because I can see mountains from the house
<chilts> morning
<chilts> shit, I'm the first for a change!
<lifeless> not even
<lifeless> I just didn't want to wake you :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> heh, ah well, I almost got there :)
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-13
<fmarier> lifeless: is there an easy way to do a "git revert COMMIT" in bzr? (basically committing the opposite of the given commit to undo a change that has already been pushed)  "revert" and "uncommit" aren't suitable if you've already committed and pushed changes you want to later revert
<lifeless> fmarier: bzr merge . -r X..before:X ; bzr commit
<fmarier> lifeless: ta. that's cleaner than my bzr diff piped to patch -p1 :)
<ibeardslee> monring
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> nice to see snow forecast for today & tomorrow here in dunedin
<ibeardslee> minimal sunny skys then?
<ajmitch> yeah, it may not feel like summer
<chilts> morning
<hads> Morning
<Atamira> what a crappy morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> mornin
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-14
<Atamira> roll on the weekend
<Atamira> suppose to be mild showers and sunshine
<chilts> the weekend seems ages away
<chilts> unless you're having a long weekend?
<Atamira> im still off work for one more week
<Atamira> its all a weekend to me right now
<Atamira> naming days just gives me a time line
<chilts> you on holiday? sounds like a good plan to me ... I should take some time off :)
<Atamira> kinda forced on me
<Atamira> i had an operation 5 weeks ago. im off for one more week
<chilts> hope all worked out well :)
<Atamira> yep, im still here. and i have one more week off
<Atamira> tho it will take months to completely heal
<Atamira> and i wont be running any marathons for a while (not that i ran them before the op)
<chilts> I ran one once, never again
<ibeardslee> done a couple of 1/2s
<ibeardslee> .. does that make a whole?
<chilts> yeah, done two of those too
<chilts> ibeardslee: no :)
<Atamira> ive watched a few
<Atamira> does that count? :)
<chilts> they're worth 10% each, so you gotta watch 10 to get a full one :)
<ibeardslee> but only if your heart starts racing as the leaders come towards the finish line
<Atamira> well, i watch the iron man series. and the local marathons, the boston marathon when its on.
<Atamira> then ive done a marathon :)
<chilts> :)
<Atamira> new york marathon
<Atamira> and if i dont take my hypertension pills..my heart races
<Atamira> it all counts
<ojwb> my nose sometimes runs
<Atamira> dont think that counts ojwb
<ibeardslee> but let's give him a medal for trying?
<Atamira> well, a little medal then
<hads> http://quick.nice.net.nz/forex/usd
<Hoggs> Looks like we might top USD too
<Hoggs> :p
<hads> Interesting in't it.
<Hoggs> No other currencies are moving much.. I guess it's just a sign the US economy is failing
<Hoggs> slowly falling apart
<hads> Yeah, NZD is generally weak right now but that's about it.
<Hoggs> the US economy is going to have to hit rock bottom before they realise how badly they fucked up
<elky> Hoggs, they're already out of money for social security, pension and disability allowances unless the republicans concede that rich people should pay some tax as well
<Hoggs> Republicans have no interest in looking after their country at all. Their only interest is making the democrats look bad.
<elky> mhm
<ojwb> UK rate is pretty bad, at least compared to what it was a few years ago
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> mythtv types ... https://www.firstin.co.nz/products/foxconn-home-theatre-barebones-system-5573/
<ibeardslee> would that ^^ be any good as a front end?
<thumper> morning
<hads> ibeardslee: No hardware video acceleration
<hads> Would be just okay, no good for HD material really.
<ibeardslee> hads: ta, was thinking that I shouldn't be looking at things like that anyway .. jsut delay me starting the project I have for the front end box
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-15
<Atamira> such a beautiful day today
<chilts> it is nice :)
<chilts> finally, a nice day at the weekend
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-16
<Atamira> very true.
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Morning
<chilts> mornings
<snail> i love it how construction workers just love to turn off the power over the weekend 'because no one is there'; also how many reboots windows takes to fully recover from a nasty power failure
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> Has anyone stumbled across power boards for racks that have some display for useage per outlet?
<snail> ibeardslee: turn off one switch at a time and see who screams :)
<ibeardslee> looking for something a bit 'how much power' than that
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-09
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-10
<ajmitch> my laptop suddenly became rather unhappy, lots of kernel errors dumped in syslog & X hung. Not really ideal
<lifeless> ajmitch: win!
<ajmitch> must be time to buy a new one
<ibeardslee> bugger
<ajmitch> sure, it's fine after a reboot, but for how long?
<ibeardslee> spitting a wee bit that reinstalling the netbook with 32bit didn't make an improvement
<ajmitch> improvement in performance?
<ibeardslee> maybe I should stop pretending that an atom is a 'workstation'
<ajmitch> heh
<mwhudson> i think steve jobs had a point when he said that netbooks suck
<mwhudson> home time
<ibeardslee> They are good as long as they used within their limits
<ibeardslee> Claws mail, evolution, chromium (4+ tabs), empathy, do start sucking resources
<mwhudson> a bottom spec x230 only costs about twice what a netbook costs and i bet it's a lot less terrible to use
<mwhudson> and if you only have $400 to spend, get a nexus 7 or something instead
<mwhudson> anyway enough of this :)
<iThumper> karora: Ping
<iThumper> Or ibeardslee
<karora> iThumper: Pong!
<ibeardslee> iThumper: pong
<ajmitch> tim here, better keyboard
<ajmitch> I'm looking for a catalyst logo as an svg
<ajmitch> can anyone help?
<ibeardslee> is this for the kiwipycon?
<ajmitch> yes
<ibeardslee> we are sponsoring right?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> you're coming, right?
<ibeardslee> will co-ordinate getting one to you .. who have you been dealing with the for sponosrship?
<ibeardslee> ajmitch/thumper dunno
<ajmitch> thomi's been dealing with don christie, he just sent an email to him
<ibeardslee> ahh ok, Don is at NetHui
<lifeless> ajmitch: thomi: how long is the keynote slot ?
<ibeardslee> not far away now is it?
<ajmitch> lifeless: an hour
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> mum would like to sneak in and watch just that; I presume that will be ok ? :)
<ajmitch> we can probably be flexible with that
<ajmitch> I think that'll be ok :)
 * karora looks at the accommodation page.... hey, cool!  Regal Court are offering accommodation at 10% of their normal rates!  That's an awesome deal :-)
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-11
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<G> morning
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-12
<Atamira> afternoon
<ibeardslee> it may seem like dumb question to ask .. but what is the easyist way to find out which ubuntu version is being run?
<ibeardslee> less /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't seem to be the most effective
<ojwb> lsb-release -v
<ojwb> ibeardslee: ^
<ojwb> or other options - -v shows everything IIRC
<snail> more /etc/lsb-release
<ojwb> well, that's the implementation behind the command line tool
<ojwb> oh, the tool is lsb_release
<ojwb> and it's -a not -v
<ibeardslee> ahh I had tried a variation on that .. but failed ;)
<chilts> hmm, I want to say morning, but it's still early evening for me
<chilts> back tomorrow though, so I'll say an early afternoon then :)
<ibeardslee> had a good holiday?
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<Pikiora> Morning!
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-13
<thomi> lifeless: ping? Got a minute?
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> sure
<thomi> lifeless: so we're using python-junitxml to get test results published in jenkins. Everything was working smoothly, and then today we start getting 0-byte result files.
<thomi> it seems that if we run just part of the test suite everything works as expected
<thomi> ...but if we run the whole thing we end up with an empty file.
<thomi> I've tried writing a test to reproduce the problem, but haven't had any luck so far. I was wondering if you've come across this before?
<lifeless> something is exiting the process without letting normal cleanup occur
<lifeless> e.g. calling _exit()
<lifeless> or segfault
<thomi> lifeless: hmmmm, that sounds plausible
<lifeless> the way the file gets written
<lifeless> is that each test accumulates data in an object
<lifeless> and result.stopTestRun() triggers serialization
<lifeless> stopTestRun is not getting called
<lifeless> -> one of the things I listed is the cause ;)
<lifeless> sadly junit files cannot be written incrementally
<thomi> lifeless: awesome, thanks. I should be able to track it down now
<lifeless> gl
<thomi> ty
<thomi> lifeless: heh, I figured it out - jenkins was aborting our test runner since it had taken longer than the configured timeout, and I didn't notice the log message :)
<lifeless> :)
<chilts> morning
<chilts> ibeardslee: yeah, lovely holiday
<chilts> really didn't want to come back to the winter :)
<chilts> it was a crazy 3 weeks going all around the UK to see people, but a good half a week in Paris at the end
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-14
<Envy0pla> Its strange when you see a name, in a totally (you think) unrelated area of the Internet and think.....I know that name...where from..OH IRC!? o.0  /waves Karora
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning mwhudson
<chilts> so what happened in the past 4 weeks that I've missed?
<ibeardslee> zareason.co.nz launched
<ibeardslee> you missed some sunny weather .. .. probably didn't really 'miss' the grotty weather
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-08
<ibeardslee> I wonder if people are regretting the lack of spell checker for the Auckland 2015 LCA bid document.
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: did a few mistakes creep in?
<ibeardslee> I just wandered my eyes over it and for some reason managed to pick some out .. I hate that, partly because I don't see them when I am creating docs myself
<ajmitch> of course, it's why there are separate editors
<ajmitch> 34 page PDF, some work has gone into this
<ibeardslee> always a lot easier to pick out someone else's mistakes than it is your own
<ibeardslee> I know, hoping they can get it
<ibeardslee> Knowing how much effort went into the Wellington bid, it's a job well done.
<ajmitch> it's amusing that Dunedin & Wellington have had it prior to Auckland
<ibeardslee> people with more drive in those areas?
<ajmitch> quite likely
<ibeardslee> Dunedin had a strong lug and uni, Wellington had Catalyst helping the organisers
<ibeardslee> I think the bids are becoming quite professional
<ajmitch> yes, it looks polished & well thought out from what I've seen
<ajmitch> you were fairly involved with the wellington bid process, or did you join in once submitted?
<ibeardslee> not intimately involved with the bid, but part of some discussion leading to the bid and process of helping with the acceptance of the bid.
<olly_> it's odd that LCA seems to be following OSDC around now
<ibeardslee> and also often linked in with Drupal Downunder or Drupal South
<ajmitch> it must help when there are some of the same people involved
<ibeardslee> yeah .. people already have the contacts and know that one conf can learn from the other .. and probably helps negotiations with suppliers and venues "oh, by the way we are also putting in a bid for * if you want extra business"
<ajmitch> I helped a little with kiwi pycon, I'm sure it'd be easier to run again with the same people, having the local contacts seems to help a lot
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> evening
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
<olly_> morning
<G> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-10
<ibeardslee> chilts: was it you that had got a System76 laptop?
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<chilts> ibeardslee: yep, got one last year ... I quite like it but tbh I haven't used it much
<chilts> are you thinking of getting one?
<ibeardslee> no, someone at work was asking about getting them in NZ
<ibeardslee> https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1
<ibeardslee> we are currently winding Lenovo up about Window-less laptops
<ibeardslee> going through Silicon
<chilts> cool
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-11
<G> ibeardslee: Lenovo do, do windows-less laptops (I had one for work) but I don't know who you have to beg for that
<ibeardslee> G: we have some communication going with Silicon Systems here in Wellington for a couple of the X1 Carbon models.  My goal is to get more options and make them easier to get for everyone, not just those in the know.
<ibeardslee> I have another angle I am working to get in the face of Lenovo as well
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> mutter mutter got in this morning to discover that only one of my monitors was wanting to turn on.
<olly_> morning
<olly_> ibeardslee: is it viewsonic?
 * olly_ noticed a large pile of empty viewsonic boxes in the room where PM happens...
<olly_> i bought a pair of viewsonics a few months ago, and one's already had to go back to get the OSD fixed
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-12
<ibeardslee> olly_: no, it's a Philips, the Viewsonics are our current 'standard'.
<ibeardslee> I have a philips at home that has a problem with the OCD
<olly_> it keeps washing its hands?
<hads> I've had a pretty good run out of Viewsonics
<olly_> i had one before which lasted well
<olly_> which was part of the reason for picking the model I did
<olly_> i returned it and they reflashed the ... flash, and it's been fine since
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-14
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> Morning. Look what I got in the post today; http://hadley.rich.gen.nz/megatablet.jpg
<ibeardslee> .. is that an A2 paper cutting mat it is sitting on?
<hads> It is :)
<ajmitch> what resolution screen on that thing?
<hads> 1280x800
<ajmitch> not bad, it doesn't look like it's small & convenient to use though :)
<ibeardslee> it'd be fine for leaving around the office or living room
<hads> Not at all small and portable.
<hads> Comes with a nice little table stand thingy like you use for old plates.
<hads> This is my replacement for the ZaTab which is permanantly mounted on the fridge.
<ajmitch> my ZaTab's touchscreen went odd, probably from being thrown in my backpack too often
<hads> I got sick of doing a hard reset every few weeks.
<ajmitch> didn't completely fail, but would register touch events from all over the screen when I used it
<hads> In its place now; http://hadley.rich.gen.nz/smart-fridge.jpg
<ajmitch> now you can play angry birds while trying to sort out dinner
<chilts> hads: what is that tablet? it's pretty big
<chilts> (saw your tweet about it)
<hads> An Archos FamilyPad 2 I think it's called. Lovely nam.
<chilts> yeah, everything should be *Pad these days
<chilts> InkPad would be cooool!
<chilts> and messy
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-07
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning
<mwhudson> fmarier: can you unban me in #equifoss?
<kcj[work]> mwhudson, Are you a bad person?
<kcj[work]> My mother warned me about your kind.
<mwhudson> heh
<mwhudson> the ban bot seems a bit over the top :)
<kcj[work]> She told me not to hang around with them.
<kcj[work]> Or to hang around with them.
<kcj[work]> Not sure.
<thumper> mwhudson: what did you say to get banned?
<thumper> mwhudson: did you say a bad word?
<thumper> and... what is #equifoss?
<mwhudson> i tried to join when unidentified i think
<mwhudson> an irc channel named after a pub crawl
<thumper> I'm surprised they have a ban bot
<mwhudson> it's a chanserv (mis)feature i think
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-08
<fmarier> mwhudson: it should be fine now, i've removed all of the bans
<mwhudson> fmarier: ta
<fmarier> and yeah, it's a chanserv thing. if you know how to fix it, go ahead :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-09
<ibeardslee> morning all
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads_> morning
<ibeardslee> a few '_' about this morning
<ibeardslee> hads_: the Academy went well over the last few days.  Thanks for your help with getting some of the kit for us, we even put your logo on the certificates.
<ajmitch_> freenode obviously had issues again :)
<hads_> ibeardslee: Cool, thanks very much!
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> really?
<mwhudson> not sure it's light yet
<chilts> almost morning perhaps
<chilts> more like a morn..
<ibeardslee> better than a mourn
 * olly wonders how different the weather is over the CBD
<ibeardslee> it's grey in the (wellington) CBD
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-07
<olly> morning
<olly> if you thought it was bad yesterday...
<ibeardslee> brrr
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> a layer of slightly grainy slush was gathering on my windscreen as I drove to the bus.
<ibeardslee> I bet hads will be feeling the chill!
<hads> ibeardslee: Just got back from .au where it was 20 degrees so yes I certainly am! Was -6 overnight.
<chilts> Guest82160: I see you got mentioned here ... http://blog.golang.org/open-source - very impressive! :)
<chilts> and what's up with your nick!
<chilts> are you at GopherCon by chance?
<Guest82160> freenode being a pain
<mwhudson> right better
<mwhudson> chilts: yeah, i saw that :)
<mwhudson> and no, i'm not at gophercon, other family travel precluded it
<chilts> still, sounds like you're doing great work
<chilts> I have been tettering on the edge of Go for a long time, I think it's finally time to do a real project in it (apart from the one I half started last year)
<mwhudson> yeah, it's been fun
<mwhudson> although right now i'm busy finding bugs in the arm linker, oh well
<chilts> teettering? teetering? I have no idea how many ts, rs or es are in that word
<mwhudson> 2e 1t i think?
<chilts> heh, sounds awesome - I saw your link to the github issue wondering how much stuff is in your head
<chilts> more hailstones
<ibeardslee> in his head?
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-09
<chilts> totally
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> hads: unconvinced
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-10
<hads> I have a meeting with the MBIE next week. The have the idea that you're not allowed to sell anything electronic i.e. something with a circuit board, unless it's labelled with a supplier number and has compliance documentation.
<ibeardslee> ?!?
<hads> So, everything basically.
<ibeardslee> and they charge you to get that?
<ibeardslee> if not, make a gazillion different boards with subtle changes and bog them down in their own shite
<hads> Oh no, it's all things the supplier has to do not them.
<hads> I have to go clarify with them. Depending on how they are interpreting it an Arduino is potentially not able to be sold in NZ without EMC testing ($10k++) to prove compliance.
<G> so that would basically rule out any hobbyist electronics right?
<G> (I'm guessing RPi/Beagle* would be safe as they'd have certifications for the US/etc that'd cross-comply with NZ
<hads> G: Yeah, you can use some specific FCC/CE stuff for evidence of compliance but you still have to create a folder of evidence and label them.
<hads> But yes, depending on what they say it could rule out a bunch of Arduino and hobby type stuff.
<G> hads: they deserve a slap in the face/encounter with a wet trout if that is the case, that is a bit nuts (I guess I can see it from their PoV, but it just leaves me going WHY? even more)
<hads> I can understand the reasoning behind it but it doesn't seem to be designed with the "Maker Movement" in mind.
<hads> This even sillier thing is, all the gear we sell is legal to buy and use, just not legal (potentially) to sell in NZ.
<ibeardslee> heh .. legal to buy, illegal to sell ... stoopid
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning, nice and frosty outside (though the sun'd out, so warming up slightly)
<mwhudson> i've just put my jacket back on at my desk
#ubuntu-nz 2017-07-11
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning?
#ubuntu-nz 2017-07-12
<atamira> morena all
<ibeardslee> morena
<ibeardslee> kei te pēhea koe?
<olly> morning
<atamira> ka pai :)
